# question for you allroad guys



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

we just made a V-Flow for the B5 S4, the Allroad, and the A6 2.7T. I test fitted it onto a 2003 A6, and on several S4's we include an ignitor plate in the kit because of the ignitor modules mounted to the top of the air box on the S4. When I test fitted this to the A6, I noticed that it did not have the same setup. There were no ignitor modules on top of the air box. 
My question is.... are all the A6's set up this way? meaning without the ignitor modules on top of the air box? or is it just after a certian year?


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

My '01 has them mounted on top of the airbox. I saw the Evo intake for $289, and AWE has one for $189. Could you explain the differences and what happens to the modules that are mounted on the box. thanks.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

My 01 has them on the top of the airbox too.....maybe we need to talk to some 02-up people.....
If you need to test fit one to the allroad let me know....I might buy one...I already went against conformity (710-n) and bought you're DV's....love 'em by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm rockin' Evo DV's as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_My 01 has them on the top of the airbox too.....maybe we need to talk to some 02-up people.....
If you need to test fit one to the allroad let me know....I might buy one...I already went against conformity (710-n) and bought you're DV's....love 'em by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes I have come to the conclusion that the ignitor plates were no longer used after 2001. So when I sell these kits I'll just not include the ignitor plate everytime I sell an 02 or newer.


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHarmes5* »_My '01 has them mounted on top of the airbox. I saw the Evo intake for $289, and AWE has one for $189. Could you explain the differences and what happens to the modules that are mounted on the box. thanks.

Oh, I'm sorry I never answered this question. 
our system incorporates a custom cotton air filter and a 6” injection molded Venturi that acts as a vacuum for cold-air. The Venturi effect is a special case of Bernoulli's principle, in the case of fluid or air flow through a tube or pipe with a constriction in it. The fluid must speed up in the restriction, reducing its pressure and producing a partial vacuum via the Bernoulli Effect. It is named after the Italian physicist Giovanni Battista Venturi.
The reduction in pressure in the constriction is a result of conservation of energy: the fluid (or gas) gains kinetic energy as it enters the constriction, and that energy is supplied by a pressure gradient force from behind. The pressure gradient reduces the pressure in the constriction, in reaction to the acceleration.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif intake/exhaust is next for the car


----------

